

Hackers and Biologists unite to win SPrize - c0nn0r
http://sprize.synbiota.com
We are excited to announce the inaugural SPrize, a competition in partnership with Synbiota, Mozilla WebFWD and Magnus Manske (the original developer of the MediaWiki platform) to recognize and reward innovative developments in Open Source software tools for Synthetic and DIY Biology.<p>With today's announcement we are taking a stand against hard-to-use, inaccessible and proprietary tools, and all the problems created as a result. By offering a series of cash prizes as well as global bragging rights, we hope to accelerate the development of useful, exciting and amazing plug-ins for GENtle, the Open Source, Web-Based DNA Design app.<p>- Can your Javascript skills unlock the potential of a truly 21st Century technology?
- Are you a Big Thinker or Artist with an interest in DIY Bio?
- Enter the SPrize &#38; win cash while contributing to what’s next in Science &#38; Technology!<p>More details about the contest and prizes can be found at:<p>http://sprize.synbiota.com
======
c0nn0r
We are excited to announce the inaugural SPrize, a competition in partnership
with Synbiota, Mozilla WebFWD and Magnus Manske (the original developer of the
MediaWiki platform) to recognize and reward innovative developments in Open
Source software tools for Synthetic and DIY Biology.

With today's announcement we are taking a stand against hard-to-use,
inaccessible and proprietary tools, and all the problems created as a result.
By offering a series of cash prizes as well as global bragging rights we hope
to accelerate the development of useful, exciting and amazing plug-ins for
GENtle, the Open Source, Web-Based DNA Design app.

\- Can your Javascript skills unlock the potential of a truly 21st Century
technology? \- Are you a Big Thinker or Artist with an interest in DIY Bio? \-
Enter the SPrize & win cash while contributing to what’s next in Science &
Technology!

